
Ask HN: Code School for web dev/stack basics? - staticautomatic
I&#x27;ve been teaching myself to code and by now am reasonably proficient in Python. The online code schools&#x2F;tutorials like CodeSchool and Codecademy have been great for learning languages themselves but of little help when it comes to teaching even basic setup&#x2F;config of services needed to run them.<p>For example, I can complete a SQL course but with no knowledge of how to actually install or manage a DB even on my local machine. Likewise, I can learn the basics of Django as a framework but I have literally no idea how to setup and configure a Linux VM to run Nginx or something.<p>Is anyone aware of online code school type platforms that teach things like the basics of setting up a web server, database, etc?
======
anon949714
just go for it. here's a start:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
crea...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-your-
first-digitalocean-droplet-virtual-server)

~~~
staticautomatic
Yeah I've thought about going through learn CLI the hard way and then just
playing around. Will most likely go this route if I don't find anything more
structured.

~~~
anon949714
here's this too... [https://github.com/0nn0/terminal-mac-
cheatsheet/wiki/Termina...](https://github.com/0nn0/terminal-mac-
cheatsheet/wiki/Terminal-Cheatsheet-for-Mac-\(-basics-\)) not sure if you're
on mac or whatever, but grab a cheatsheet for whatever system you choose, DO
has tons of tuts. No need to take a class. Basic setup is very basic.

------
dozzie
What you're looking for is system administration basics.

------
analognoise
Have you checked out your local city college?

~~~
staticautomatic
Sure, but that's not what I'm asking.

